# Water leak



## TheHymer (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi all...

I'm new here - I've recently bought my first motorhome (not a Hymer despite my ID) and am getting ready for the first trip with my wife and two young children.

Today though, I have found a water leak - a drip drip drip under the vehicle. It seems to be related to me messing about with a T shaped handle in the botttom of the fresh water tank. The handle can be in the vertical or pushed down flat - it also turns. I have a feeling this may be a drain for the tank.. Can someone please tell me the correct position for this tap (if that's what it is) and how to turn off the flow of water...

Thanks in advance, James


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi James and welcome to MHF. 

It would help if you told us what make of MH you have. As you say, it sounds very like the drain for your freshwater tank that is leaking or that you've pushed the bung out of position.

Can you get at the inside of the tank from inside your van ? At risk of getting a cold, wet arm it might be easiest to put water in the tank and then adjust the handle until the flow stops.

Good luck and enjoy your first trip out.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

TheHymer said:


> Hi all...


Welcome to the forum. 



TheHymer said:


> I'm new here - I've recently bought my first motorhome (not a Hymer despite my ID)


I'm puzzled by this - please see next comment.



TheHymer said:


> Can someone please tell me the correct position for this tap (if that's what it is) and how to turn off the flow of water...


Rather difficult for members to offer any help when they only know what your motorhome is not! :roll: (You have even put Hymer 564 in your avatar panel)

I suggest you clarify the situation, and I'm sure you will get all the help you need - that's what this forum is all about, and someone will know the answer to your question for sure. 

Dave


----------



## TheHymer (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion - not the best first post on the forum that you will have seen..

I was going to buy a Hymer and decided on the name TheHymer as that was what I intended to buy. Sadly, the Hymer I was after got sold before I got to it and then I was taken by a Kentucky Camp - it's a low profile on a transit chassis. It seems well put together and has aircon which is a big plus for me. It is also a 2005 and several years younger than the hymer. It has done only 13000 miles.

I'm not sure if I will ever work out how to change my user name but I will update my profile.

Back to the problem - I can get my hand in the water tank easily enough and can move the T shaped drain. I don't want to risk breaking it by pulling or twisting too hard. If someone has seen one of these, please can they explain whether thse pull out or are a screw thread?

Many thanks - I love the forum

James


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

James...did you buy from a dealer ? Ring the seller/ dealer and ask if they know how to do it. 

I'm assuming it doesn't lift out altogether so you can see what it looks like ? Ours is like a big screw-in bath plug. I wonder if the rubber seal ( washer ?) has gone on it hence it is not sealing the hole properly ?

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

TheHymer said:


> Sorry for the confusion - not the best first post on the forum that you will have seen..


No problem James.

Sorry, but you don't win the coconut. There have been many worse than yours! :lol:



TheHymer said:


> I'm not sure if I will ever work out how to change my user name . . .


You can't, but in exceptional circumstances Nuke (the forum owner) is sometimes willing to change a username.

If you decide on a new one and ask him nicely he may do it for you. :wink:



TheHymer said:


> Back to the problem . . .


I've never heard of a Kentucky Camp - but I bet someone has, and will know the answer.

Thanks for the explanation. 

Dave


----------



## TheHymer (Apr 6, 2011)

I have solved it.. I reckoned the plug was like a wine bottle stopper - you put the stopper in then fold down the top which expands the bung. So I gave it a good heave and out it popped - I'll put it back together tomorrow. I'm glad it is this simple.

A Kentucky Camp is made in Italy - there dont seem to be many around and consequently very little info on them. It does tick the boxes for our needs but I am beginning to realise the disadvantages of not having a mainstream vehicle. 

I'll ask about changing my name - I have bought a membership and quite a few items from the shop - so maybe if I ask nicely I can return wity a new ID.

Thanks for all the replies. We're off to Anglesey on Saturday for our first night away. all part of the preparation for a three week trip round France and Italy in the summer..


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TheHymer said:


> .... like a wine bottle stopper -.


How very Italian !

Glad it's sorted. Enjoy your trip and safe journey.

G


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

TheHymer said:


> I'll ask about changing my name - I have bought a membership and quite a few items from the shop - so maybe if I ask nicely I can return wity a new ID.


If you want to change your forum identity, send a PM to nukeadmin stating the new name you want and why you need to change it, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have I not noticed something, I wondered why you all asked what van he has, it was listed under MH it said Kentucky Camp.plus location staffs. was this added after comments. :roll: :roll: well have only just signed in this evening.

cabby :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> have I not noticed something, I wondered why you all asked what van he has, it was listed under MH it said Kentucky Camp.plus location staffs. was this added after comments. :roll: :roll: well have only just signed in this evening.
> 
> cabby :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes. Only added after OP was asked what van he had. He said in his intro that he did _ not_ have a Hymer but there was no indication what he did have.

G


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Thehymer

You have worked it out
Fold t piece over to seal just like wine stopper
Our van has same which was fine once I found it (also an Italian built van)
Have fun


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Sounds like the same system used in my Kon-Tiki. I'm trying to find out how big the water tanks are - can't find it in any of the documents supplied by the dealer when we bought it - so 2003 Swift Kon-Tiki 665P - anyone out there with the info or source of same?
Thanx


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

IanA said:


> Sounds like the same system used in my Kon-Tiki. I'm trying to find out how big the water tanks are - can't find it in any of the documents supplied by the dealer when we bought it - so 2003 Swift Kon-Tiki 665P - anyone out there with the info or source of same?
> Thanx


Could it be in here ? :

Swift 2003 MH handbook

G


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> TheHymer said:
> 
> 
> > .... like a wine bottle stopper -.
> ...


The fresh water tank drain stopper is exactly the same on our Adria. I have fastened the pump suction tube to it with tiewraps to keep the tube at the bottom of the tank. This form of stopper is far better than the other type - a bath plug - as you have something positive to ensure a seal.

Colin


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> IanA said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the same system used in my Kon-Tiki. I'm trying to find out how big the water tanks are - can't find it in any of the documents supplied by the dealer when we bought it - so 2003 Swift Kon-Tiki 665P - anyone out there with the info or source of same?
> ...


You would think so, but it isn't. The handbook is a generic one for the range but doesn't include tank capacity - don't think I have the stamina and strength to fill it with a known-size of watering can, but I'm taking to a weighbridge shortly and would like to know how much extra weight the tank will add. I could go with it full and find somewhere to drain it, but not sure if weighbridge operator would be keen on that.


----------

